# Dogs and public footpaths through private property



## Montyforever (20 March 2014)

We have a public footpath through the yard, and have dogs on the yard (off lead, but always keep an eye on them)
Some lovely walker today decided it would be clever to kick a jack Russell puppy because he ran at them barking, this little pup is one of the sweetest dogs i know and there's no aggression in him whatsoever he was just raising the alarm and then going to see if he could get a cuddle off them bless him. 

Would like to know where the legal side of this is, dog was on private property, being watched and not acting aggressively. Walkers were on a public right of way footpath.

I take my dog to the yard and he is off the lead, he's more likely to stand on the yard giving it the "im a big scary greyhound" attitude and then hide if they got too close, but obviously being alot bigger he's alot more intimidating, so would like to know where i would stand if Mr dog kicker decides to make it his regular route


----------



## Fides (20 March 2014)

Unfortunately an off lead dog can be seen as 'intimidation' to keep walkers off the footpath and you could end up with a visit from the awkward squad 

'' Dogs

Dogs should not be allowed to intimidate path users such that passage along the route is effectively prevented.
Behaviour that constitutes a public nuisance includes snarling, barking in a threatening manner, running around and jumping up.
While dogs are allowed on enclosed land adjacent to the Public Right of Way, if their behaviour is deemed to be a nuisance, the landowner will be asked to alter the situation to stop this.
It is illegal for a dog known to be dangerous to be allowed to roam at large on a highway, which includes a Public Right of Way.
If a dog causes an injury, the owner/handler may be liable if the animal&#8217;s dangerous character had been previously known.
Guard dogs are only allowed at a dwelling house or on agricultural land but are not permitted to cause a public nuisance (Guard Dogs Act, 1975). 
A notice warning that a guard dog is present must be situated at each entrance.''

As for him kicking the dog it's not pleasant but if a dog l didn't know came running at me barking l would be concerned about being bitten. lf the owners didn`t call the dog off then l would be forced to defend myself


----------



## Montyforever (20 March 2014)

Thanks 
Good to know! None of the dogs on the yard would bite, and being young little pups recall is a bit hit and miss, still better than my dogs though and he is old enough to know better  

Footpath is fenced off but bog standard post and rail so dogs can get through easily unfortunately.

Sorry should have been clearer, was your typical excitement type barking not any growling etc, i appreciate not everyone's going to know the difference though! 

Looks like ill have to be a bit more careful with my dog then, the walkers do go the wrong way alot and end up heading up the drive instead of across the fields (despite the sign!) so practically onto the yard at times. Not sure how mine will react to be honest! Cant see him heading up to anyone but he does like to surprise me ..


----------



## Honey08 (20 March 2014)

We have footpaths through our fields and get lots of dogwalkers.  Our dogs bark and/or run to them to play when they see them.  We have most of our footpaths fenced off from the fields (they are at the edge of fields mostly) so our dogs can't get at the other dogs, but even so I don't like them running at people crossing the fields so I have started keeping them away from the yard lately.  Partly because I can't have my full attention on them when mucking out etc and I don't always notice when they're being a nuisance..


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 March 2014)

He kicked a puppy?! Our yard also has a public footpath running past the geldings but people aren't allowed to walk through the actual yard. There are 2 big dogs on the yard and signs at the start of the private bit saying 'Our dogs bite'. I think that's a step too far and open to a damages case if one of them did bite.

Could you stock fence the bottom bit of the fence so your dogs can't get through?


----------



## Montyforever (21 March 2014)

cinnamontoast said:



			Could you stock fence the bottom bit of the fence so your dogs can't get through?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't solve the problem as the path crosses the drive  and for some reason despite there being a gate directly in front of them when they get onto the drive (with signs!) you get the odd walker who thinks going completely off the path , up past the yard and down to the dead end of huge electric gates (which you cant get through without a key/code ..) or you get the ones that leave the gates open for the fields with horses in  nightmare!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 March 2014)

I have a gate that has been taken out of use and locked because walkers can't be bothered to use the perfectly good stile at the side of the gate.  The final straw came when someone left the gate open and I found my 17.2h , capable of being aggressive to other horses, in with my two yearlings and an in foal mare.

The walker had untied a lot of string and a chain/clip to get through the gate.  Our path runs adjacent the yard but not through the buidlings but it does not stop walkers coming into the yard.  Last weekend I had several people complaining about the mud.  I have nothing against anyone enjoying the countryside but walkers have tested my patience on a regular basis.


----------



## pippixox (21 March 2014)

you just have to be careful i'm afraid. my horses are on a farm with a public right of way that goes through part of the barns. normally my dog is off lead, pottering around, not very near the foot path. normally not many people walk through the farm, but the other day a man and dog walked past, i did not see them at first, my dog went running over to say hi. he just wanted to play but the Westie didn't. so he just ran a circle around the man and dog until i got him on a lead. he did not growl or show any aggression. but he is a young dog and his recall is not 100%. the man told me he would kill him next time he saw him!!! 
most people who have met him love to say hi- he is a BFG! but i try to keep and eye out for people walking through and put him on lead as i understand not everyone likes dogs running up to them. 


a lot of people do not understand dog body language, so can see any barking or running over as aggressive even though you know it is not. i have this problem more though due to my dog being a GSD! i can't personally see how a little jack russel can be that threatening. kicking them is more likely to cause the dog to then go for the person, unless they don't run away.


----------



## Bestdogdash (21 March 2014)

We have a footpath that runs along the side of our land/yard and then onto our drive about halfway down. 90% of walkers are charming and always have a cheery hello if they see you. Our dogs are always delighted to see them and will sprint across the field (dog proof) just to get get a little pat (or ham sandwich remnant more likely ). The odd one can get quite aggressive - and starts shouting at the dogs, whining about the mud, or MY absolute hate! drops littler then gets shirty when I call at them to pick it up/close the gate (although cyclist are terrible for propping the gates open for ' my mates, just behind') Grrrrrrr

My husband deals with this thus; he keeps a 'special' pair of overalls and wellies, just inside the shed. He slips them on, tied with twine and the most disgusting 'John Deer' cap, ripped peak. Think the full League of Gentlemen 'local place for local people' or US red neck. He ambles over to complaining walker, usually sharpening some farm tool, and is over friendly,  and invites them to a cup of tea (pulling out filthy mug from overalls and spitting in it before 'polishing' on s#*t covered sleeve). Tell them the dog is his 'special friend' which is why she is so friendly with 'the same sort of humans' .... They back off pronto, dead friendly and (I hope) never come back 'our way' 

Works a treat


----------



## Lunchbox legend (21 March 2014)

Whether someone can tell the difference between an excited bark and an aggressive bark is neither here nor there in this case.  Even the dimmest person can tell a puppy from an adult dog.  There is *NO* excuse for kicking a puppy!  *None at all!*  What did he think it was going to do - viciously nibble the soles of his boots?!  Gggrrrrr


----------



## Patterdale (21 March 2014)

We have footpaths through some fields and if my dogs are there and people walk through then they will bark at them. 
I don't discourage it as it would be very confusing for the dogs, as the rest of the time they are praised when alerting us to strangers on the place. 
They won't go closer than about 15 feet from a stranger (unless called in a friendly manner) so if walkers can't cope with meeting a stationary farm dog barking at them from a distance in the countryside, I consider it to be their problem I'm afraid.


----------



## Fides (21 March 2014)

Patterdale said:



			We have footpaths through some fields and if my dogs are there and people walk through then they will bark at them. 
I don't discourage it as it would be very confusing for the dogs, as the rest of the time they are praised when alerting us to strangers on the place. 
They won't go closer than about 15 feet from a stranger (unless called in a friendly manner) so if walkers can't cope with meeting a stationary farm dog barking at them from a distance in the countryside, I consider it to be their problem I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

lf a walker complains about this though you can actually be in quite a lot of trouble...


----------



## Goldenstar (22 March 2014)

Some friend bought a house where a bridleway ran right past their main house door it was a nightmare .
The dogs where prisoners in the house because of it .
It was intrusive and interfered with their quiet enjoyment of their home . 
They applied and got the ROW moved across their land and well away from the house ,buildings and gardens it took a while and cost a bit but was worth every penny .
Some walkers complained but permission was granted because the people who owned the house had video footage of walkers peering into their home through the windows and photographs of walkers doing various rude things .
And records of each interaction with a walker with spoilt their enjoyment of their family life in their home .
Could you easily reroute this ROW ?
Because that's what I would do .


----------



## Fides (22 March 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Some friend bought a house where a bridleway ran right past their main house door it was a nightmare .
The dogs where prisoners in the house because of it .
It was intrusive and interfered with their quiet enjoyment of their home . 
They applied and got the ROW moved across their land and well away from the house ,buildings and gardens it took a while and cost a bit but was worth every penny .
Some walkers complained but permission was granted because the people who owned the house had video footage of walkers peering into their home through the windows and photographs of walkers doing various rude things .
And records of each interaction with a walker with spoilt their enjoyment of their family life in their home .
Could you easily reroute this ROW ?
Because that's what I would do .
		
Click to expand...

This is a good idea... I bought a house where a farmer had right of way directly through the middle of my property my my bedroom and loo window. I was told he would move his cows a couple of times a year - turned into a couple of times a month  always about 6am waking me up, and always leaving my driveway/garden covered in cow poop and poached  when I applied for permission to move it round the edge of the field the farmer supported my application. It cost about £1600 but was worth every penny!


----------

